# Ellipsis Node / OpenVZ / Unmetered Bandwidth / DDoS protection / IPv6 / PayPal, Bitpay & Stripe / fr



## HN-Matt (Jun 27, 2015)

... hosts unmanaged virtual private servers via OVH in Beauharnois, Quebec. Here are some new offers for late June!

Bandwidth is either metered (burstable to 1Gbps on a shared port) or unmetered (up to 100Mbps), your choice.



> Logic
> 1Mbps Unmetered or 1TB
> 11GB HDD
> 111MB RAM
> ...


*Why Ellipsis Node?* No bad reviews and a 30 day money back guarantee. Why not give us a shot?

*Specs?* E5-1620 & E5-1650 servers with SATA RAID 1 HDD. OpenVZ virtualization. Each vps comes with 1 IPv4 address, SolusVM and lots of OS to choose from.

*DDoS protection? *OVH's anti-DDoS mitigation.
 
*How does it work?* In the event of an attack, OVH 'vacuums up' belligerent traffic into its mitigation infrastructure, absorbing it entirely, while simultaneously allowing for non-offensive connections to carry on as if nothing had happened.

*9Mbps max?* Upgrades are available for the following _one-time_ fees:
10Mbps - $1
20Mbps - $2
30Mbps - $3
40Mbps - $4
50Mbps - $5
60Mbps - $6
70Mbps - $7
80Mbps - $8
90Mbps - $9
100Mbps - $10

*Extra IPs?* $9 / IPv4 / year or $0.75 / month. American IPs are available upon request. IPv6 = free!

*Backups?* Included with every plan at no extra cost and taken nightly.

*What do you mean by 'unmanaged'?* I mean vps/containers aren't entered into without your consent and support isn't provided re: software errors/configuration/bugs/etc. At the same time there are multiple techs standing by and I'm often willing to attempt 'best effort' support.

*Can I pay monthly?* Yep, it's $3.33 per month for every plan.

*Is X allowed?* See the Terms.

*Test IP/files?* http://mtl.ellipsisno.de

*Further inquiries? *PM or [email protected] Tailor-made plans (i.e. > 999MB RAM) and subscriptions are available via http://ellipsisno.de/build/.


----------

